# Paint Shop Pro 9 ...



## treend (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir erst kürzlich das Programm Paint Shop Pro 9 besorgt. Das ganze jedoch in englisch, nun meine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auf deutsch "umzuwandeln" ? Auf Google bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. Währe Dankbar wen mir jemand helfen könnte.

Greez Treend


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Warum kaufst Du Dir das auf Englisch wenn Du es nicht verstehst?
Die deutsche Version von PSP9 bekommst Du bei amazon.de fuer "nur" knapp 90 Euro.


----------



## treend (18. Februar 2006)

Naja schon zu spät, gibt es dan kein Tool oder so etwas in der Art dafür ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Ich denke nicht, in der Regel sind Texte fest im Programm drin und lassen sich nicht "mal eben" ersetzen.


----------



## regurge (11. März 2006)

Hatte das selbe Problem in der Firma .. dieser Link schafft abhilfe 

http://www.pixelfresh.de/b_transl.htm


----------

